# [2010] Resort Question [Roark Vacation Resort]



## tchr54 (Feb 20, 2010)

Has anyone stayed at the Roark Vacation Resort in Branson?  We are considering it and from reading the reviews it sounds like it might be okay.  I still trust you guys and would like to hear from some of you!
Ed and Kay


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 20, 2010)

I own at this resort but have never been there.  Tuggers rate it 6.8 - which I would consider a C+.  It is an older resort.

Here are some more reviews on Trip Advisor.


----------



## Hophop4 (Feb 20, 2010)

We stayed here few years back in a one bedroom unit.  Think all the one bedroom units were on the second floor.  It was small but clean, had everything we needed.  If I remember it had a full kitchen but no oven.  We had use of the health club next door.  It is near the Branson Landing, new shopping area.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 20, 2010)

Does it looked like it's been remodeled in the last 10 years?  Is it tired looking?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 20, 2010)

They let exchangers use a pontoon boat for an hour or two.  This was only a one-time deal.  I liked that amenity a lot.  We had a 2 bedroom unit, and the bedrooms were small, but they did have a king bed in the larger one (took up the whole room, which was okay).  The units are definitely older.  

The one thing that really stood out was the concierge, if that is her title.  She runs a bingo game, and it was fun, with great prizes of free shows and dinners.  We were younger than the average and won more prizes than anyone in the room.   We were just faster at yelling BINGO!

She also regularly arranges for several entertainers from different Branson shows to give owners and exchangers a little preview of what their shows were about. They actually played instruments and sang a bit.  She described many other shows and recommended lots of restaurants and had discounts, too.   When we walked out of that meeting, we knew exactly what we would do with our time that week.  I think that she is why they remain silver crown (do they stil have that rating?).  

It was comfortable and quiet.  With so many Branson choices, I don't know if we would go there again.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 21, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> It was comfortable and quiet.  With so many Branson choices, I don't know if we would go there again.



The new Welk resort looks very nice and the Marriott "whatever they are calling it now" are good choices. This is II of course.


----------



## Texasbelle (Feb 23, 2010)

We stayed there several years ago.  It was just average and there are so many better resorts there.  We prefer to be on a lake and drive in to Branson, but if you want to be close to the shows, there are Gold Crown resorts that are newer.  Branson trades are easy if you check often and ask for Gold Crown even if you are trading a lower rated timeshare.


----------



## MLR (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Roark Vacation Resort*

JUST IN CASE ANYONE HAPPENS ONTO THIS THREAD - We traded into Roark in June 2011 - got a real deal with RCI. It is an older resort - but well cared for. I would say 1980's decor. We had a good time and it took care of our needs. I would NEVER suggest trading a Red Hawaii week equally for a week at Roark, but we got it so cheap that we just cannot complain. I posted a review recently - check it out. Sorry, I forgot to take photos :annoyed:


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 19, 2011)

*I am a Roark Owner*

Ya, its true this is a resort from the 80's, in fact, when we purchased this was the only time share in Branson.  The downtown area of Branson has recently seen the addition of the new Branson Landing (look it up on the Internet) and Roark is only a couple of blocks away.  Even though the resort is old and doesn't have some of the amenities of the newer resorts the owners association is very conservative and places emphasis on maintenance; the units are very well maintained and very clean.  The resort staff is also very friendly and very knowledgeable of the area. There is a "get-together" early in the week where they bring in entertainers from around Branson for a sample of what is available and also give away some very cool prizes.  When I first purchased they used to have pontoon boats for use free of charge but the creek running into Lake Tanacomo, where the boat docks used to be, filled in with silt from all the construction in the area and the water is no longer deep enough to support watercraft.  The resort has also been sold out for many years so they won’t try and get you to go to a high pressure sales tour.  I agree with a previous poster that this is not a fancy resort in Hawaii but it’s still a very good resort to trade into.


----------

